# Any one in New Mexico?!



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

I’m in Rio Rancho and just curious! 😊


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Nope. But I'm next door in Arizona!


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Ohio unfortunately


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

Southern California?


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

In this forum there seems to be that the majority of the hog owners are from other countries outside the US, so I was just curious! Also because the time difference is so drastic, in case I had a immediate question I most likely wouldn’t get a response for at least 12 hours. Lol


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Theres actually a fair few people from the US. Just a lot of them haven't been on for a little while so it seems like there's more people outside the US.
You wouldn't have to wait 12 hours for the most part. But you wouldnt get an immediate response most of the time (Thats what facebook groups are best at)


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

Ria said:


> Theres actually a fair few people from the US. Just a lot of them haven't been on for a little while so it seems like there's more people outside the US.
> You wouldn't have to wait 12 hours for the most part. But you wouldnt get an immediate response most of the time (Thats what facebook groups are best at)


OMG, how dumb of me!! I didn't even think of Facebook groups!! &#128514;&#128514;
Are you a part of any?!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes I'm on one called African Pygmy Hedgehog Club UK.
Its obviously UK based but they have a lot of people from the US on there.
I'd come here for information because its not got as much drama believe it or not, and your more likely to get more open minded info here than the facebook group. They also contradict each other SO much !! Plus the information on here seems to be a bit bette.
Your also better coming here for foods litter bedding. As people care more about ingredients and nutritional analysis rather than the
brand. 

They are great for emergencies though. There is a LOT of facebook groups though just type in African Pygmy Hedgehog and you'll find LOADS.


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

I live in the Silver City area!! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Awe man, I grew up in Abq! Just moved to NC about a year ago though. Sure do miss the desert. Trees...so many trees!


----------

